# Huge perch



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

A friend of mine and a fellow ogfer caught these monsters.
Congrats Terry Wachtl.


----------



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

These are 13in , 15in , and 16 inch perch.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Simco?


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

nschap said:


> These are 13in , 15in , and 16 inch perch.


Where - How - some info please


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

nschap said:


> A friend of mine and a fellow ogfer caught these monsters.
> Congrats Terry Wachtl.
> View attachment 461850
> View attachment 461850
> ...


awesome fish! what state?


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

??????


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Deep Creek Md. produces a lot of 12"-15" perch my nephew fish it a lot


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Caught some real bigguns up there over the years. Great pan fish lake along with decent walleyes.


----------

